# Database Discussions > Sybase >  backup sql server configuration

## Ravi

Hi,

How do i backup sql server configuration that we have done over all these days, As of now our server seem to be in its best condition so we want backup all the configuration settings to a place.

We could refer in future this if something goes wrong

Thanx

----------

